# db booster?



## NetteMann (24. Mai 2008)

Grundidee:

Eingangssignal 2,4 Ghz 15-20db soll auf konstant 30 db "geboost" werden. Am besten wer Eingangsdbsignal egal Ausgangssignal konstant 30 db. (EIngangskabel ist 2 polig (Coxial) Ausgangskabel ebenfalls)

Problem:

Kein ausreichendes Wissen über ICs und deren Ansteuerung bzw Nutzung.

Wunsch:

Einen Schaltplan wo genau dieses Problem gelöst wird.


Bei meinem besten Freund  fand ich leider keinen schaltplan!


----------



## Andreas Späth (24. Mai 2008)

Du hast vermutlich nach dem Falschem Begriff gesucht. Was du beschreibst klingt eher nach einem Kompressor als nach einem Booster.
Kompressor Schaltpläne finden sich mit Google recht viele.
zB.
http://graffiti.virgin.net/ljmayes.mal/comp/comp.htm
http://www.epanorama.net/links/audiocircuits.html#compressor

Hab jetzt nicht geschaut ob die stereo sind, aber sollte sich ja ohne Probleme Stereotauglich machen lassen


----------



## hela (24. Mai 2008)

Andreas Späth hat gesagt.:


> ... sollte sich ja ohne Probleme Stereotauglich machen lassen


Hallo Andreas,
2,4 GHz liegen deutlich über der oberen Wahrnehmungsfrequenz des menschlichen Gehörs ;-)


----------



## Andreas Späth (24. Mai 2008)

hela hat gesagt.:


> Hallo Andreas,
> 2,4 GHz liegen deutlich über der oberen Wahrnehmungsfrequenz des menschlichen Gehörs ;-)



Ich hab kHz gelesen und gehe auch irgendwie davon aus.
Zumindest bezweifle ich dass er Hyperschall benötigt, aber man hat ja schon alles gesehen heutzutage.
Aber am Ende wäre das Gerät was er braucht immernoch ein Kompressor.


----------



## NetteMann (24. Mai 2008)

WLAN Signal 2,4 Ghz 15-20~ db


----------



## chmee (4. Juni 2008)

Warum ist es denn so immanent wichtig, dass es 30dB sein sollen ? Tatsächlich ist die Empfangsstärke von zu vielen Einflüssen abhängig, als dass man es so genau regeln könnte..

mfg chmee


----------

